# old FBI test for the 10mm



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

http://firearmstactical.com/pdf/fbi_10mm_notes.pdf


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Good info


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Too bad that the FBI "wimped out" on the 10mm...


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Agree.....*

The load that the FBI was shooting was the 40S&W(Short&Weak)load. They did not want to comitt to the training needed to use the "proper" load. 

To me the perfect weapon/load for them,other agencies,and for that matter...ME and my EDC needs, would be a mid sized Glock with a load above the 40Short&Weak loads, and just below the Double Tap loads. 

At the time especially,the FBI was like most other civilian LEO agencies,they carried allot and trained very little. And like other agencies,they lacked resolve. Little training + lack of resolve = officer deaths when the SHTF. SAD !! ---- SAWMAN
EDIT to add --- Anyone that has spent anytime shooting the 10mm I think would agree that it is a easily learned and tolerated recoil. Somewhat snappy,however entirely manageable. Whats the "secret"......TRAINING.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i like my 10mm must be why it has stayed around so long

one day i might trade my 1006 off for a new model 10mm


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Apparently, none of you know the truth about why the FBI dropped the 10mmm...
See if you can find out what really happened. Factual and documented.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hey Ron.......*

.......why don't you tell us "the truth" ?? BTW...I was as privy to the "truth" as most people. If I don't know the truth,please.....inform me. ----- SAWMAN


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Not that Im a wikinut but... pretty detailed info on the shootout

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1986_FBI_Miami_shootout


----------

